# If it's not one thing it's another



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

Well as most of you knew I was supossed to have my lap & flush tomorrow. Well my doc called today and they are gonna have to cancel it cause my insurance won't go through cause it has expired.














I have been crying since they called.I could have had it done on a payment plan but, I had to come up with $1,100 today







"Sure" I'LL BE RIGHT OVER! I wish I had that kind of money!







I just wanted to thank everyone that was praying and thinking of me.  A friend at work said that everything happenes for a reason. Which is weird cause I prayed and asked God if im supossed to have this done let it go through and if not,don't. And it didn't so I will have to wait and see what happens next. I guess I'll never know if I have endo or if my tubes are blocked







Like I said "If it's not one thing it's another"Thanks again everyone







amy


----------



## kbaum (Dec 11, 1999)

Hi AmyI'm sorry your lap got cancelled...my insurance won't cover the lap I had in December, but I didn't find that out until after the surgery. Do you have plans to get other insurance? I believe everyone in our situation should have it just in case. Maybe your friend is right...Karen


----------



## cgd21 (Nov 28, 2001)

I feel terrible for you. To be psyched for the surgery and then to have it cancelled is awful. The insurance situation in this country is deplorable. My doctor spends so much time on the phone with ins. companies everyday just to justify what his patients need. I am paying $750 a month on ins. just for me and my husband and I don't know how much longer we can keep that up. Something has to be done about the health crisis in the US!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

too true. it is pitiful. when you don't need insurance you can get it, and cheap. when you do need it, it is no where to be found! ridiculous!!~mrs. mason take that health care system


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

That almost happened to me once too. Sending you good wishes.......


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

((((*hugs*)))) to you, amygurl


----------

